# Yeast infection without the yucky discharge? Might be TMI



## KentuckyDoulaMama

Wondering if one can have a yeast infection without the white cottage cheesey discharge? Just trying to figure out whats wrong with me.

Its been 2 months now. Main symptom is irritation & itching, but "low" near the perineum area & more on the outside, not the inside- also not up "high" in the vulva area, and some possibly more than normal *clear* discharge. The inside of my thighs sometimes are itchy also. No yucky smell. No sores or bumps. Just irritation and itching that wont go away, then I itch so much and raw spots develop and well....peeing isnt fun!

I've had yeast infections before with the thick discharge and the intense, horrible itching - this isnt like that. But I was wondering if maybe it was some form of a yeast infection.

But I've been searching online and this doesnt fit anything I've found. Doesnt fit any STD stuff I've found.

I've gone without undies for a few days to see if that helps and it didn't.

Anyone have any ideas? Hate to have to go to another doc appt but this is getting tiresome and poor dh hasnt had s*x in two months!!!!


----------



## PajamaMama

yes, you can have a yeast infection without discharge...

I know getting help is a PITA but so is living with yeast or whatever else is causing your symptoms, right?


----------



## KentuckyDoulaMama

Thanks for the reply. I used the yeast meds last night and this morning the area seems a little swollen and sore/irritated.
Anyhow, I'll wait til the end of the week to see if it clears up and then go back to the doc if it doesnt.


----------



## ASusan

If it were me, I'd throw a garlic clove in there.
I don't think it can hurt, and it might help.
I am a great believer in garlic.


----------



## OakBerry

Sound more like contact dermatitis to me. I get the same thing from using fabric softener or bleach on my undies. Or it could be from soap, bath oil, lubricants, condoms. I get very itchy and raw from latex condoms, but it's not a yeast infection.


----------



## ASusan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OakBerry* 
Sound more like contact dermatitis to me. I get the same thing from using fabric softener or bleach on my undies. Or it could be from soap, bath oil, lubricants, condoms. I get very itchy and raw from latex condoms, but it's not a yeast infection.

I agree with this. Change your laundry detergent, etc., to see if that helps.


----------



## Eli's_mommy

I definately think it's a yeast infection. I posted something about this earlier today. My midwife told me while I was pregnant that the 7 day cream works much better in the long run than the 3 or 1 day and that if you use the 3 or 1 day that your infection generally comes back, fyi.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie

I also think its a yeast infection. I have had the exact same thing before and using the yeast cream clears it up. When you use the cream the first day or so, it sometimes makes things more irritated, swollen, and itchy. Should feel alot better by the 2nd or 3rd day.

Be sure to apply the cream everywhere there is irritation or itching, even on your inner thighs if needed.


----------



## KentuckyDoulaMama

Thanks everyone, it seems to be responding to the yeast meds, no itching at all yesterday. YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe I just put up with that for two months!!! I'm such a dork.
I just didnt think it was a yeast infection cause it wasnt in the vulva area and no thick cottage cheese discharge, ect. Just not like I'd ever had a yeast infection before.

I sure hope it stays gone, my poor hubby needs some lovin' after two months, he's been so patient about it....


----------



## bluets

a handful of drops of tea tree oil on your undies also helps.


----------



## helen_emily

Just so you know for the future.
I don't think we need to use those meds. Apparently you can get resistant to them?
I find a good way to suss out if it's a yeast infection is to peel a clove of garlic (don't nick it, the juice STINGS) and pop it up there at bedtime. This works best with a light YI or at the start of an infection. The garlic kills the yeast. Sometimes this takes a few nights but it's SO cheap and very natural








If it's a YI this should help.

At first when I heard about it I was sceptical but now I'm converted! 

ETA: I've never gotten the discharge, just the burning!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

I had this same thing happening...I've been using the TTO and some clomitrazole cream and it's helping - but I found a Yeast Defense supplement at the HFS today and wanted to see if you all know if it's safe in pregnancy!

Ingredients in one capsule:
Calcium 20.5mg
Caprylic Acid 150 mg
Pau D'Arco (4:1 extract, bark) 100 mg
Deodorized Garlic 100 mg
Grapefruit Extract (fruit and seed) 10 mg
Chlorophyll Concentrate 5 mg
Probitioc Blend 100 mg - (not worried about that Part)

It recs 2 capsules 2x day.


----------

